# Busted



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

if my old girlfriend gave me crap about the number of times i hunted or fished (especially if they were 7 days apart or more) she wouldn't have been asked to be my wife. I figure i hunt about 3 days a week on avg, and typically spend 2-3 days a week scouting after work until dark - i get a little attitude here and there, typically justified.


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

thedude said:


> if my old girlfriend gave me crap about the number of times i hunted or fished (especially if they were 7 days apart or more) she wouldn't have been asked to be my wife. I figure i hunt about 3 days a week on avg, and typically spend 2-3 days a week scouting after work until dark - i get a little attitude here and there, typically justified.


I really didn't get hardcore about hunting till well after being married and well into my career when I could afford to waterfowl hunt. When I started working out of college, I didn't hunt or do anything at all but work as I was a pipeliner out on jobs almost year around. I'm thankful I did that part b/c now I get to do my job from home and working on the road was going to wreck me and my young marrage.


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

I told my wife I might go hunting tomorrow, then a buddy called and wanted me toi go with him Monday. So I called the wife back and said plans changed, going Monday. She told me to go both days.........and this is after we went with the whole family to brandon's place last weekend. If My boss was only as lienient...........

Because of work I had to pick one or the other....so I am hunting Monday.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

bvd7 said:


> I told my wife I might go hunting tomorrow, then a buddy called and wanted me toi go with him Monday. So I called the wife back and said plans changed, going Monday. She told me to go both days.........and this is after we went with the whole family to brandon's place last weekend. If My boss was only as lienient...........
> 
> Because of work I had to pick one or the other....so I am hunting Monday.


let me get this right.

she said: _ "fine. take off friday. have a long weekend..."_then when you said you'd be gone monday too her reply wasn't a frying pan?

it was; _"cool!"_

:16suspect

Hmmmm.... she's up to something. where's the credit cards?!!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

bvd7 said:


> I told my wife I might go hunting tomorrow, then a buddy called and wanted me toi go with him Monday. So I called the wife back and said plans changed, going Monday. She told me to go both days.........and this is after we went with the whole family to brandon's place last weekend. If My boss was only as lienient...........
> 
> Because of work I had to pick one or the other....so I am hunting Monday.





Branta said:


> :16suspect
> 
> Hmmmm.... she's up to something.


 
Thats weird...I just got a text message from my mistress. "Can't see you Friday, lets get together Monday" :evilsmile


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

KLR said:


> Thats weird...I just got a text message from my mistress. "Can't see you Friday, lets get together Monday" :evilsmile




:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

KLR said:


> Thats weird...I just got a text message from my mistress. "Can't see you Friday, lets get together Monday" :evilsmile


now that is funny stuff.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

i am very lucky to have the woman i have. i live 4 minutes from 2 boat launches on lake erie in monroe. as long as i keep grass cut, trash in garage and drop my check in the bank, i am good to go. i can fish 2 or 6 days a week if i want.

same thing with hunting....all i am asked is where i am hunting and when she can expect me home.

when my son was born in '02, i left 3 days later to fish in a BASS tournament on the Potomac River.....i was gone for a week. 3 weeks later, i was fishing another tournament on the St. Lawrence River in upper NY state.

i just thank God he was looking out for me when she and i met. aren't many like her....that's for sure.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Perfect Example: I'm standing at the bar tonite and the nice looking 23-24yr old red head walks up to me and we're talkin about this and about that, finally I say to her" hey you wanna see a couple of red heads I bagged last weekend"? She's probably thinking that she is going to do a comparison of what she looks like compared to the 2 from last weekend. Well I show her the picture below, and she takes one look and walks away. :lol:








I tried!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

KLR said:


> Thats weird...I just got a text message from my mistress. "Can't see you Friday, lets get together Monday" :evilsmile


 O.K. I am e-mailing her to cancel my hunt on monday.....let me know if you get another text........:yikes::16suspect:smile-mad


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

bucknduck said:


> Perfect Example: I'm standing at the bar tonite and the nice looking 23-24yr old red head walks up to me and we're talkin about this and about that, finally I say to her" hey you wanna see a couple of red heads I bagged last weekend"? She's probably thinking that she is going to do a comparison of what she looks like compared to the 2 from last weekend. Well I show her the picture below, and she takes one look and walks away. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great way to determine if she is even worth continuing the conversation with.......


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

now if her response was;

"nice brace of _A.americana_... don't you find max 4 too dark of a camo pattern?"


Just git down on your knee and propose right there!


----------

